# Mini Vape meet in Midrand



## Arthster (9/1/15)

Me and @gripen 

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (9/1/15)

Gorillas in the mist? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cat (9/1/15)

One thing that often comes to mind when i see vapor from the nose like that is, you could never do that with smoking! Not even close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

Hahahahahaha that's true and now we are loving it


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

gripen said:


> Hahahahahaha that's true and now we are loving it


Enhances the flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

That it does. And it really helps when you have the flue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> That it does. And it really helps when you have the flue.



I have just the juice for that...it's a Cherry Menthol - unvapable to me because it tastes just like cough syrup...but now I have a use for it


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

that will work owsum free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I have just the juice for that...it's a Cherry Menthol - unvapable to me because it tastes just like cough syrup...but now I have a use for it



You joke, but I actually do use my strong menthol to flush sinus, If I get very clogged I just vape 3 - 4 ml of that and then... free and breezy 

from that pic you can clearly see it works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

gripen said:


> that will work owsum free3dom





Arthster said:


> You joke, but I actually do use my strong menthol to flush sinus, If I get very clogged I just vape 3 - 4 ml of that and then... free and breezy
> 
> from that pic you can clearly see it works



Winer is coming...I will hang on to my cough juice then and give it a go

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

I didn't know which one to click... like, agree or funny, but I fully agree with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I didn't know which one to click... like, agree or funny, but I fully agree with you.



We definitely need more options! 

Don't know how the people on facebook survive with just a "Like" button

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> We definitely need more options!
> 
> Don't know how the people on facebook survive with just a "Like" button



Now that was crazy funny...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

Free3dom I agree with arthster that was funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

Free3dom mabe the folks on facebook only now how the like button works

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Now that was crazy funny...





gripen said:


> Free3dom mabe the folks on facebook only now how the like button works



It's true...facebook kills braincells - and vaping increases them 
I feel smarter already 

But it's probably just us vapers that need 50 choices (in 50 colours each) for everything - I blame the vape companies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

Free3dom now that was crazy funny hahahaha and the truth.peaple on facebook have 1 choice us vapors has a lot,what mod,flavour and what tank or rda to use.still like vaping more than sitting in front of facebook and liking everything haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

gripen said:


> Free3dom now that was crazy funny hahahaha and the truth.peaple on facebook have 1 choice us vapors has a lot,what mod,flavour and what tank or rda to use.still like vaping more than sitting in front of facebook and liking everything haha



Haha, you have no idea....since I joined here I haven't seen facebook at all 
And on here I don't have to "request" friendship - it's just given

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

Wait facebook does allow you to run around poking people. I once poked Angelina Jolie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Wait facebook does allow you to run around poking people. I once poked Angelina Jolie



Damnit ... Where's our "poke button" 

Oh wait...I found it >  <

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

Free3dom that's true and making friends here is alot easier than facebook hahahaha.and everyone help's and give tips its fantastic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

Arthster I'll poke Angelina holy as well hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

And for the most part people actually knows how to comment. not just "OMG... THAT TOTLE SCS"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

gripen said:


> Arthster I'll poke Angelina holy as well hahaha



She on facebook?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

Arthster damit brb going 2 poke till I cant poke no more hahahah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

I hope you logging into facebook. else To much info dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I hope you logging into facebook. else To much info dude.


Arthster hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------

